# Aldi wild bird seed



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I assume Aldi are doing the same in England as here in Ireland. I bought a 12.75kg bag of wild bird seed today for €9.99, that's 78 cent a kilo, 66p in your sterling. A good mix of wheat,sunflower seeds,maize & red dari.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think that's expensive.Is it reasonable in your neck of the woods?


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Very reasonable. The cheapest is €1.20 a kilo in a local agricultural store, even Lidl is €1.49 a kilo. You've heard of rip off Ireland.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,I had no idea.I pay 9.99 for 20k from the pet shop.


----------



## Markus (Dec 21, 2013)

Rip off london too, bought a kg for £1.50 yesterday -_-' I haven't really shopped around tho as I've been very busy getting everything sorted for christmas and our new arrivals. I'm going to a big pet warehouse called Jollies after christmas so hoping to be getting a decent bulk price there!


----------

